# Qld palmy zzzzzzzzzzzzz + the story



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Feels like summer and with fish like this around, why not i say. Took 400m of line in an all time screaming run and was pretty bloody exciting. Thanks for the company lads and dazza for you specialist filleting skills. 30kg+ and 165m+.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That is a missile.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

Your a machine Chris well done mate


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Good fish when you need two brag mats. I like it a lot.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

captaincoochin said:


> Good fish when you need two brag mats.


No that is a Carnster


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok ok. Details please. That the shortest trip report ever, nothing but the punch line, which I like, but can we have so e details?


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm with Dru, more details please! Well done on the Exocet of pelagics. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

One thing for certain,Southerners are jealous.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

mingle said:


> Whenever I open one of these reports, I know what I'm gonna see...
> 
> I'm starting to think that you have a couple of stuffed/fibreglass wahoos/macs that you
> wheel out every week, just to make us Southerners jealous...
> ...


Is does look picture perfect, almost fake if you will.... ;-)

But it is Carnster and I expect nothing less.... Respect


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

on ya carn


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Scott said:


> captaincoochin said:
> 
> 
> > Good fish when you need two brag mats.
> ...


Told ya we needed a Carnster model mat. At least 2 metres long. :lol:

Another monster rocket Chris. Congrats.

400 m in the first run? How much was left?


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Mighty fish..Well done. Might ditch Snapper and get back into it myself.

Grant


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

No holding you back , unbelievable


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

The "Carnster" earlier in the week talks up the idea of going to Palmy on Sunday to chase mackerel and Whoo, I say mate its winter the water is getting colder I reckon its a bloody long shot, needle in a hay stack stuff buddy. No he says he feels " Confident". :lol: :lol: So off we go, we separate for a while we meet back at the reef, King Carnster has a monster whoo in the bag on the yak and I've been catching doggy mackerel :shock: :shock: words fail me, I suppose you can teach an old dog new tricks. Its never dull fishing with the King.  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice work again Carnater


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

dru said:


> One thing for certain,Southerners are jealous.


You can say that again.
Not just jealous though - also impressed.

Does this mean that 2nd and 3rd in the HOF are now relegated?
I'm not sure if entry is automatic or has to be applied for.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

good...might have to shout someone an airticket from the palmy army to fish west....looks like they have nailed it in the coffin


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Bertros said:


> labrat said:
> 
> 
> > dru said:
> ...


Thanks guys i really appreciate it, but in this case i don't want to boot neither Stu's nor Clives stonker hoo's off the list, they don't come easy and i am happy just to catch and eat another one. I understand that Clive's was 160cm to the fork which is bigger than this one by 1cm and stu's looks just as big so i reckon they should stay.


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Amazing stuff.....
Talk about Mojo!!!!!!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Ok finally got out of the doghouse by catching up on my jobs after coming home at midday. Took a young newbie out this morn with the Ant and the Rodpac. Paddled out no probe, oops forgot my sunnies, so back in i go and finally catch up to the boys at outer palmy after releasing 8 tailor on the way out. Low on pillies and it was only 6:30am. Paddled around 8 km out and watched Rod taming the squire and Ant loosing a big Red. Paddled even further where i had been hit last trip. The water looked blue and i was confident as i remarked to Ant about the chance of a hoo. Dolphins put on an ariel show yak side for around 300m until i politely asked them to stop harassing me so that i could catch a fish. Picked up the pace to catch up to the newbie and saw a couple of taps on pillie. Textbook wahoo, then absolute ball tearer of a run as i watched my spool empty in a great rate of knots while i was being towed around. In my peripheral i could see the beast jumping pin the distance a long way awaybut my line was in a different direction since the fish had been swimming in a big arc. . With 30lb braid i didn't want to apply the brakes, but was in danger of being spooled, so i adjusted the drag on the jig master and slowed him down enough to keep some line on the spool. Finally sunk the gaff after a good fight and the newbie seems quite impressed. So i rigged him up a pillie and said paddle in, you never know. He dropped one on the way in so i rigged him up again. He scored a tailor and a doggie and i reckon good trip all round. I am a bit sore but stoked as.


----------



## Teo (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow...i can only say....wow

Good job

Matteo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I wish I was that newbie.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

You are unbelievable,that's awesome.


----------



## kingambrose (Jul 2, 2013)

What a stonking fish, i would call it quits and live with that memory for ever, and maybe let us catch a few. 
Congrats to ya, catch of a lifetime.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Uncanny.
No, wait. That's carnster!
We expect nothing less.

30kg 'hoo is as good as it gets. Any bigger and you might not be stopping it.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Carnie you just amaze me mate well done and conditions were awesome , we took the water scooters for a run (first time out to sea) and still finding our feet and getting rigs procedure sorted but its coming together, we covered some ground from the seaway to pinnacles just having fun and wetting a line on the way ,next time i think we will be better prepared for a serious fish and hopefully ill have a new gps (old one shat it's self) and i got no marks but have them on paper luckily.On the paddling front the shoulders are feeling ok but i still need to rest them at least till summer maybe then ill be back on the yak,see you out there soon mate and i need some tips on trolling speeds etc as you have fished a fair bit from a tinnie and i dont think our rigs are designed for the trolling speeds we will do,i may have to make a rig for trolling dead baits from the scooter 8)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Safa said:


> Carnie you just amaze me mate well done and conditions were awesome , we took the water scooters for a run (first time out to sea) and still finding our feet and getting rigs procedure sorted but its coming together, we covered some ground from the seaway to pinnacles just having fun and wetting a line on the way ,next time i think we will be better prepared for a serious fish and hopefully ill have a new gps (old one shat it's self) and i got no marks but have them on paper luckily.On the paddling front the shoulders are feeling ok but i still need to rest them at least till summer maybe then ill be back on the yak,see you out there soon mate and i need some tips on trolling speeds etc as you have fished a fair bit from a tinnie and i dont think our rigs are designed for the trolling speeds we will do,i may have to make a rig for trolling dead baits from the scooter 8)


Thanks Boet, yeah no problems, the jet skis will be weapons once you get it sorted.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep .... That's pretty frieakin cool mate. Kudos!!!!


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

carny your the man of the moment. i come back into the country after five weeks in asia and i see this post, nice! i remember once telling you guys about the wahoo staying late into the winter around here. But up off north staddy i saw them all year round when i use to spear there. when i first meet you and told you about this you looked at me like a crazy and most people still do when i bother trying to tell them lol. GOOD WORK AGAIN! also 20-25kg y'fin around down here you should get some soon too at palmy


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

SLB said:


> carny your the man of the moment. i come back into the country after five weeks in asia and i see this post, nice! i remember once telling you guys about the wahoo staying late into the winter around here. But up off north staddy i saw them all year round when i use to spear there. when i first meet you and told you about this you looked at me like a crazy and most people still do when i bother trying to tell them lol. GOOD WORK AGAIN! also 20-25kg y'fin around down here you should get some soon too at palmy


Yeah Sam crazy but i will be trying again even though it is a long shot this time of year. A big YFT would be nice.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome! Mate what is your rig like? Just what you do with a livey.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

dru said:


> Awesome! Mate what is your rig like? Just what you do with a livey.


Just wire, some gang hooks with bit of weight and a pillie, well it's a bit more elaborate than that but basically that's it.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

An absolute beastie!
I want one.
Very well done
Regards,
Smeg


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

oarsome Carny

Must put you in good stead for a new rig.

Regards

Ian


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey Carny... you've experienced all the good stuff over here... ie hoo, cobe, macs, snap, jew, toona etc. (can't remember if you've caught a marlin)

I suppose that pretty soon you'll have to branch out... head over to Yanqui land... tame a few big bones along the way for starters, then hook into the tarpon... perhaps they would test the Carnster mettle.

Another great hoo, Carny... keep up the good work...

Jimbo


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Beekeeper said:


> Hey Carny... you've experienced all the good stuff over here... ie hoo, cobe, macs, snap, jew, toona etc. (can't remember if you've caught a marlin)
> 
> I suppose that pretty soon you'll have to branch out... head over to Yanqui land... tame a few big bones along the way for starters, then hook into the tarpon... perhaps they would test the Carnster mettle.
> 
> ...


You said it Jim, i rate the hoo, cobes, macs, jew and toona and hopefully will continue to enjoy chasing them. 
I have little interest in bones, tarpon or marlin and would be more than happy yakkin palmy for the rest of my life. 
I guess when you are on a good thing stick to it. It would be good to be able to catch snaps on demand like you do and 
i am looking into a cheap simple sounder setup for my yak to assist with this.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Carny that's an amazing effort and goes to show your results don't come easy - 8k offshore? Legend.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

carnster said:


> Beekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Carny... you've experienced all the good stuff over here... ie hoo, cobe, macs, snap, jew, toona etc. (can't remember if you've caught a marlin)
> ...


It's funny you should say that, Carny... that's how I feel about my little area... happy to keep on keepin' on, playing with the snapper, jew, grunter, oblige with a toona on the odd occasion... whatever comes up, I'm happy with.

Cheers, Jimbo.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Great fish Chris. Well done again.


----------



## SThomo (Jun 1, 2013)

that's a cracker, well done mate


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

top notch as usual! cannot wait for the macks to arrive again... only 5 months more long months to wait =(


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

brolans said:


> top notch as usual! cannot wait for the macks to arrive again... only 5 months more long months to wait =(


Thanks Brodie, but forget waiting, i will be trying for them next weekend. You just got to have faith.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

SThomo said:


> that's a cracker, well done mate





carnster said:


> but forget waiting, i will be trying for them next weekend.


Not much more to add as above... Great report....
but your traumatizing us all with those exceptional fish. Please include a pick for your secret weapon and setup, so that we all can
*"be trying for them next weekend"*


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Here is my weapon of choice. It is big and green/pink.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

That's a beeg fish mate. Epic
Wayne


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

That is a lot of fish to put on board good one


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Under Proposed NSW Bag limit rationales, that fish wouldn't even be considered noteworthy because it doesn't measure 210cm and 70kg - 
Poor Effort Carnster!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah Dan crazy ideas some people in charge have. I can't imagine a 70kg hoo they would go so fast and hard.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> Yeah Dan crazy ideas some people in charge have. I can't imagine a 70kg hoo they would go so fast and hard.


What's this Chris?

Will the Carnster eventually be spooled? :shock:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

kayakone said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah Dan crazy ideas some people in charge have. I can't imagine a 70kg hoo they would go so fast and hard.
> ...


It's def possible Trev, but usually they eventually just tow you around for half an hour. The initial run however if fast enough can spool you, but they would have to go real fast away from you. Generally hoo will stop and come back at you after one big run, therefore with 500m of line plus a bit of backing you would be pretty right. In an anchored boat you would struggle without being able to give chase. I was quite worried when it took off and certainly wondered about the size and species i had hooked. But i can't think of too many other real speedsters and was pretty confident of a spanish or hoo.


----------

